# custom M1 (The horror?)



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=294998858

I can't tell if this is an act of blaspheme or kinda cool.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Blasphemy !!!

Rick


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

haha, tasco scope.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

If you look at an old photo of an M1 sitting in General George S. Patton's World War II jeep you will see a rifle that looks exactly not like that.:blink:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

To each their own....I'm not particularly fond of that 1!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a tasteful conversion to me . Gives a new purpose for a reliable military
workhorse .


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

I guess the engraving is all right...kind of a bizarre choice for that sort of customization, but I've seen much worse (like a good-looking German Mauser glued to the inside of a plastic camo stock).

If you want to see some real horrors, check this out: http://www.cbrps.com/Products.html


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

A friend of mine took an original SA M1 and had it cut down to a tanker M1. What really makes people mad is that he put a polymer stock on it and painted it multicam. Then, he added a rail on the upper handguard. Finally, he put a Battlecomp muzzle brake with an adjustable gas cylinder. We shot it at ERML and everyone was up in arms at his "blasphemy." Too bad I don't have pics at the moment.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> A friend of mine took an original SA M1 and had it cut down to a tanker M1. What really makes people mad is that he put a polymer stock on it and painted it multicam. Then, he added a rail on the upper handguard. Finally, he put a Battlecomp muzzle brake with an adjustable gas cylinder. We shot it at ERML and everyone was up in arms at his "blasphemy." Too bad I don't have pics at the moment.


sounds like he made his own M1 SOCOM (which I wove love to have one) .

sometimes I don't understand purists .


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

its like that arasaka i had for sale last year . way cool but why?


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

I always wonder why people even bother with super low end optics

irons are better. Tasco? really?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> sounds like he made his own M1 SOCOM (which I wove love to have one) .
> 
> sometimes I don't understand purists .


 
Purist appreciate the original design, beauty and functionality of a well engineered piece of equipment. They feel any modification, customization or modernization of said equipment insults the orginal design, designer and place in the historical records, be it a M-1, a 1965 AC Cobra or a P-51 Mustang.

But each to his own.

Rick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

So, Cobras should have stayed strictly small block cars and P-51 mustangs keep their original Allison engines .

Sometimes, it's good to evolve a slight bit . Look at the M14 , amazing what a few modifications, customizations or modernizations of said equipment can accomplish .


just my .05 worth .


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> So, Cobras should have stayed strictly small block cars and P-51 mustangs keep their original Allison engines .
> 
> Sometimes, it's good to evolve a slight bit . Look at the M14 , amazing what a few modifications, customizations or modernizations of said equipment can accomplish .
> 
> ...


 
Good points. I do believe the AC Cobra had a 427 big block.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Good points. I do believe the AC Cobra had a 427 big block.


That was the MK III , the MK I came with a 260 .

To be fair , I guess I'm kind of a purist myself , like when it comes to people putting chevy engines in Fords . Now that's just plain wrong ! lol


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

no chevy motor in a nice old ford street rod is smart.but if its a classic keep it so


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*+1*



Baitcaster said:


> sounds like he made his own M1 SOCOM (which I wove love to have one) .
> 
> sometimes I don't understand purists .


Yea I can Amen that!
When you have a antique , they will say oh well it has this and that wrong or it has too much damage, and when you refinish or customize , it's oh you should have left it alone.
My theroy is if you own it, you have the right to do what ever you want to it. Like my pappy says "Like it or Lump it"what ever that meant? Personally I like both origional and custom, but if it is in good condition, I leave it as is, if it is damaged or beyond collector condition, I tend to make it to my liking. This weapon seems to have been done in the 70's era when these M1's were a dime a dozen so go figure, he made a more valueable weapon in the time period, and it is cool but kinda a strange stock for the weapon? and says it was not the origional scope for the rifle, probally sold the high dollar one and just put what they had around on it to sell? Like it or Lump it!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> So, Cobras should have stayed strictly small block cars and P-51 mustangs keep their original Allison engines .
> 
> Sometimes, it's good to evolve a slight bit . Look at the M14 , amazing what a few modifications, customizations or modernizations of said equipment can accomplish .
> 
> ...


 
After a little thought all these examples were done by the original manufacturer, not some guy with an engraving pen and a hacksaw.

So I retract my good points comment as modifications by the orginal designer or manufacturer do not fall in the same class as a chopped wing Reno air racing Mustang or sporterizer M-1. I stand by my orginal purist definition.

And while I disagree totally with putting a Ford engine in a Chevy, in reality it could only help the Chevy. 

Rick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> After a little thought all these examples were done by the original manufacturer, not some guy with an engraving pen and a hacksaw.
> 
> So I retract my good points comment as modifications by the orginal designer or manufacturer do not fall in the same class as a chopped wing Reno air racing Mustang or sporterizer M-1. I stand by my orginal purist definition.
> 
> ...


and to that I totally agree !:beer:


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> and to that I totally agree !:beer:


:thumbsup: +1


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Those old japanese tasco scopes are supposed to be pretty good. Unlike what is available today from tasco.


----------

